# K&M INFORMATION 01/10/06



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Update, Due to the extreem race endings at 2-3 A.M. Folks need to try o get to K&M before 5:00 just in case they begin racing then.
Those that can't but are still coming call 

Myself (Lyn @ 713 724-4200) 
or 
Wayne 281-777-4831 
or 
David Carter @ 281 723-3178 to sign up. 
Then you will be on the lineup to race when you get there. 

Also, due to so many monster trucks that are ready to run do have just 6 frequencies to choose from. With that class growing like it has they are going to have a set of crystals available for those that have conflicts. Word is that check the boards in plenty of time to identify that issue and fix it before the race starts and not in the 3 minutes leading up to the race.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

A fix for the RTR AM freq. is, Radio Shack sells a crystal set thats channel 7-12. And they will work because I use them in my Airtronics MX-A to race mini scale as well as a bunch of other people with different brand radios. AM doesnt have the negative/postive shift incapatabilty that FM does between radio brands.....

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049792&cp=&kw=crystals&parentPage=search


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's true. Biggie, I have a set of those RS xtals. That would give K&M 12 channels on 27 AM instead of 6. I'll be up there for a bit Saturday. I'll bring the xtals with me and we can plug them into someone's truck and see how they work.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

Good deal folks! I will share.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

flooded the track again tonite and fixed a few jumps. gonna fix the others tomorrow and wet the track again. 

ronnie norris


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

So , How many laps did you get in before you did the water thang? JUST JOKING!!!!! You da man!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

none last night but maybe a few this evening! hehehe

ronnie


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be up there for a little bit on Sat just to practice with my B4. Lyn, I'll bring those xtals so they can try them out. I'm selling my AD2 to a guy that was there last weekend. I'm not sure he has a bump box yet, but I told him I felt SURE my buddy Biggie would let him use his if he needed it. Nice family, his son was the one running his frst race last weekend.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Please see Biggie's post at the begining of this thread.
We are going to try to start at 5pm. January 14th.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

NOW THAT IS MORE LIKE IT! Starting earlier and finished the last main around 11:45. More sleep or more time to partay!

Lots more improvements are coming soon!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

last night was great got home before 12:00. i like the light on the tower.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

i agree starting at 5 was great. light tower helps a lot. track was in great shape. now if i could keep my sons truck running i would be in great shape. does anyone know the hours k&m is going to be open on sundays?


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

*Track News*

TRACK NEWS
I'm glad everyone likes the improvements.
Randy and I spoke about many more improvements over the weekend.
Wayne said " The lights worked great" we just need to tweek the timers a little.
The staging lights speed things up alot. Because the staging lights are on programmable time delays, they are also fair. Everyone gets the exact same time to prepare. 
I *will* repair the exhaust fans early this week. I tried to get er done before the Sat. race...I just ran out of time. I plan to do some lighting improvements on the track this week.( especially in that dark back corner ) The front of the building is getting a news coat of paint soon..We are in negotiations with a paint contractor now. ( almost have it hammered out ) I WILL have the hobby shop stocked and open by Friday. The mens restroom is clean and usable again. (please help to keep it that way) Randy is going to look for some good deals on more chairs.
*Thanks for Ya'lls support!!!*
We have lots of plans for the future. Wayne, Randy, and I will do our best to make* K & M * a superior place to race and maintain your cars. 
please let me know of any improvements needed.
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

The light was a great addition. My suggestion on the timing. Start warm ups with no light on. At 45 seconds to start, go to yellow. At 15 seconds, go to red. Then start on green of course. Last night we had gas cars on the gate, sometimes 30 seconds or more before the start. Revin' and smokin' and choking the pit guys!! May avoid that situation and the strain on the equipment by narrowing that window a bit. Otherwise, very nice.

Also the earlier finish times are great! Looking good!

Jeff


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Dave c.

u know you can count on me to help in any way. if u dont have my # talk to wayne or randy. I will be there tomorrow to do some track maintence. Plan on doing some practice thursday or friday.

ronnie


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

K&M has many changes and in my opinion gonna be one of the BEST tracks in the country once again. All it takes is time and support.

ronnie


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Way Cool!*

Dave, I responded to your PM before I read the posts. We're thinking along the same lines.

On timing, 30 seconds to top of the tanks is plenty. Warm up can be reduced. just think of those that can't seem to get on the track untill the last minute. Still 1.5 minutes should be good and 30 seconds for top off. That would cut our times to get thru a round of quals even more. Who knows we may be able to do 3 qualifiers again and still get out by midnight.

Hey! It could happen! :birthday2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i know we can......we'll see this weekend......, but i know WE can do it!

3 quals and 15-20 minute A-mains is very possible.........We'll see this weekend if anyone else is intersted? i'm game


ronnie norris


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

did y'all try the outlaw xtals out? How did they work?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep.*

Chris, A couple of them was tried by Ray in his Savage. No problems at all. Where there's a will theres a way huh?

Can't wait to see the results of this week!!!!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

*having a good time*

just want to say ty to all at k&m i have had a good time racing there the last couple of weeks since our track in beaumont closehadn'tadnt been doing much racing it good to go to a place where people are friendly and willing to help a stranger and boy have i gotten alot of help im going to try to get there early sat if my wife will let me lol and see if one of experienced1/8th scale racers will take my mayhem for a spin and give me some pointers on my handling issues again i would like to thank every one at k&m for the job they do and for making the racing enjoyable

james


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

james i second that. K&M is a great family atmosphere and everyone is so helpful.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

everyone will be really surprised.......just got back from the track and its gonna be awesome this weekend.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Its looking like you folks will be able to get your fuel and parts on site at the track this weekend ! 
I'm changing the times on the staging lights....adding 30 Sec. to yellow and taking 30 Sec. of red. less time in the starting blocks should help you pit guys, and cut down on fumes. 
I got the Specs. off the fan motor, I'll order another tomorrow.
That should make the ventillation lots better.
c-ya at the track !!!!!!
Dave


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dave can't keep a secret 
We had em going on another web site


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

u gonna be at da track saturday dave?........

ballou........if ya need any help just ask for ronnie iand i will help you as much as possible.

ronnie norris


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Oops...was it a secret?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

By what I heard earlier from Randy. I'm losing my pit room!!!! 

The table was moved out and the floor was painted. It's not nice to hack me off! On second thought. I'm always for what's good for the racers. I'll sacrifice pitting again with you once more.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i sure will do that ronnie thanks 

james


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be there all week and open for practice on Friday afternoon.
I'll be there Sat for sure....
We're gonna have a 100 + racers there...I can't wait.
We had around 90 last Sat. ..so I know it's gonna get better.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Bigmax...
I have a B-day present for ya......
you tell me where you want YOUR pit....anywhere(except the hobby shop ) ...and I promise ya I'll have it custom built before raceday.
Deal?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i was wondering i heard that yall were getting some more transponders i was having a little trouble sat by the time i got my transponder in my car and started the red light was already on i plan on getting a personal soon but until then ill be using yalls just wondering if yall are still getting anouther set and if yall are i know a guy that has a set of 20 he might be getting rid of 

james


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

James..
please e-mail me the info on the transponders.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

ill get with him tonight and see if he still wants to sell them if he dose ill get him in touch with you


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*My own personal pit space?!!!!*

I'll have to think about that. Give me a day or 2 to ponder about it. It has to have a fan, good lighting, security(not saying there's a bunch of bad people that hang there), hummm???????? Thanks for offering!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Transponders.*

Word is that second batch has been sent off for fixing. Should be back this week. Cross fingers and hold your breath.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm serious...anywhere you like it..
It's the least I can do....
Just let me know..in a couple days.
Dave


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i have an extra personal i can loan you for the weekend if ya need it................let me know


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I can't wait till it is my birthday so I can get a custom pit area.
Be careful how long you wait on making up your mind.Your birthday ends in 63 minutes


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey man of Steel.*

Don't get to close to a magnet!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

56 Min


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

No that's Kryptonite


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*At my age.*

Every day is a Holiday!!!! Pick another.

OH! Fan HECK! Airconditioning!!!! Neons pointing down over my pit saying Bigmax' Pits Here!!!!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks ronnie i appreciate the offer i just might have to take you up on it i like to get a little warm up before the light goes red 

james


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

why not a mini fridge?


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

and a pole dancer too lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Now your thinking!!!!*

Yeah! Yeah! that and a cot to take a nap between heats. With a electric blanket. I'm OLD you know!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

can do..that could be arranged also


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I like the neon sign along with ?????
Superman is really
???
???
My pit boy!!! 
46 minutes left


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry folks...we have to close down the race track forever....
Bigmax's new pit made us go bankrupt...lol


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

43 Min.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Clark Kent.*

I said it uh huh!

Anyone needs a pit beotch? I'm your man! Being that I'm being kick out with all you yahoos!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> Sorry folks...we have to close down the race track forever....
> Bigmax's new pit made us go bankrupt...lol


lol thats funny itwas the pole dance she got too greedy


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Roflmao!!!*

:rotfl:

Come on! I'll take a bath before I start over. A couple more weeks like the last 2 will build the bank roll bank up!!!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

i gotta get some sleep.........early at the track in the Morn.
You guys Have a good night....
talk to ya tomorrow
Dave


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

35 Min.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ok!*

Good night Dave.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good Night Dave Bob
Good Night Ronnie Ellen
Good Night Jon Boy
Happy Birthday Biggie and Good Night
31 minutes


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

lmfaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha. Biggie, can I borrow a pack this weekend? I want to run 2 electric classes and I have pack that has to go back to Promatch. A 3300 would be fine. Happy b'day old man.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Chris*

Yes you can. Bring it!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Biggie is already starting his Pit BeoTch thing IS THAT HOW YOU SPELL IT???


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

lmfaooooooooo........too fookin funny


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

Smile when you say that!!!!!

I'll be grinnin while *Pulling the LEEEEVER!!!*


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

talked to my friend that had the transponder set sorry to say he has already sold them 

james


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON RACERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

K&M will be open for practice tomorrow and friday. 3 P.M. anyone that wants some track time, can get it. There will some track maintence done tomorrow evening but u can still practice.

ronnie norris


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

if it wasnt 65 miles one way i would


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i hear ya....you should make the trip anyway. It willl be fun


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

anyone that wants to lend a hand on the track is also more than welcome


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

im going to be a the track early sat to get some practice in and hopefully some help with my cars handeling 

james


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

like i said before, i will help in any way i can dude


----------

